# SpaceColony Beta gestartet



## SpaceColony (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Gamer,

nach knapp 3 Monaten Entwicklung, wurde gestern die Registrierung zur Beta von SpaceColony geöffnet. 

 

SpaceColony ist ein textbasiertes Weltraum-Browserspiel. Es basiert auf dem gleichnamigen Vorgänger von 2005. Das Spielprinzip ist im groben identisch geblieben verpackt unter einer neuen Haube. 

Hier geht es nicht um Bling Bling, sondern Teamarbeit, Zusammenhalt und Strategie. 

Die Plätze für die Beta werden schrittweise erweitert. *Aktuell stehen 50 Slots zur Verfügung. *

 

Also falls ihr Lust habt, bei etwas Neuem dabei zu sein und das Spiel mitzugestalten, seid ihr herzlich eingeladen.

*Zur Seite: *http://spacecolony.de/
*Mehr Infos:* http://spacecolony.de/tour/1
*Registrierung:* http://spacecolony.de/users/sign_up

 

Gruß aus der SpaceColony

 

PS: Anbei ein paar Ingame-Screenshots

 

---------------------

Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zusammenarbeit oder Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2015)

Ich lasse den Thread nach Rücksprache mal stehen.


----------

